# 10mg xanax made me fearless



## metallicafan69 (May 10, 2010)

:teeth:noI recommend this dose for the day when you feel as if you need to be fearless, however everyday will obviously lead to a tolerance.

So... It's around $15 on the street for this much xanax.

So, I did it once, and whoa la.... I feel a high not known to man, i feel as if I am in heaven. I recommend doing it once at least in your life if you suffer from SA.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

Not to derail the thread but where does street xanax come from? scripts or illicit factories? 

$15 doesnt seem that much.....but never heard of anyone selling xanax at my high school


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

metallicafan69 said:


> :teeth:noI recommend this dose for the day when you feel as if you need to be fearless, however everyday will obviously lead to a tolerance.
> 
> So... It's around $15 on the street for this much xanax.
> 
> So, I did it once, and whoa la.... I feel a high not known to man, i feel as if I am in heaven. I recommend doing it once at least in your life if you suffer from SA.


*This is not recommended*. Please consult with a doctor. 10mg sounds like an overdose for this medication.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I take .5mg of Xanax (and only do so about 1-2x per month). 10mg does not sound healthy. If you're looking for a bandaid to your problem, go ahead, but if you actually want to make a change and feel fearless you will face your problems head on with therapy and prescribed meds.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

For the average person 10 mg is way too much, if you need xanax then you should ask your doctor for it and take the dosage which they recommend to you.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I'm not a pothead but I'd reckon you could take 1/4 that amount of xanax and add weed (err.. marinol or whatever) to get the same effect.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I was thinking about going on xanax, now I'm definitely going to go on it!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont recommend EVER using this much benzos! This is a stupid ridiculous idea.


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

O-M-G. Come on man. I understand the need to feel fearless i really do. But 10 mg wow. I take lesser than that and i was experiencing sorta memory loss. Don't do this. Who knows it may lead to alzheimer or something...


----------



## pointguard (May 7, 2009)

dangerous and stupid:roll


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

metallicafan69 said:


> :teeth:noI recommend this dose for the day when you feel as if you need to be fearless, however everyday will obviously lead to a tolerance.


I think if most people took that much they would sleep for days.

While some people do need very high doses of benzodiazepines to get a theraputic effect, most people don't. Saying that though 5mg of clonazepam doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

It will make you fearless but also stupid at that dose. 

I take 1mg per day and it still works well for anxiety. If I take 1mg all at once I still feel high from it. 

10mg is too much unless you have an UltraShy like tolerance. 

It does feel as though you in heaven. I have taken 2-3mg of Xanax at once before and its a good feeling. 

Doses this high are are nothing more than recreational without tolerance or a prescription. Most people achieve therapeutic effects between 1-2mg.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish 10mg xanax worked for my anxiety.


----------



## cens (Jun 10, 2010)

*yikes*

The most I've ever taken at one time is 2mg, during the onset of a full-on panic attack. I was passed-out asleep an hour later. .25mg to .5mg is enough for me at any one time when I need it.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

As said, 10MG is freaking crazy. 

The most I had was 1-2MG TOPS in a day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If 10 mg goes for $15 then I have about $1,700 worth of Xanax on hand.

I'm not nearly so impressed by it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> I'm not nearly so impressed by it.


+ 1


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Raptors said:


> Not to derail the thread but where does street xanax come from? scripts or illicit factories?


Diverted prescriptions. It's far too hard to make benzos and they're just not worth much (relative to heroin, coke, or meth that are worth a fortune and don't require post grad training in chemistry).


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Benzos are alright for panic attacks/major GAD, but they do nothing for my social drive, and are therefore useless. That being said, anything more than 4-5mgs of Xanax puts me to sleep, I'm surprised you could keep your eyes open.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

16mg just had me feeling tingly...

That being said, this is terrible advice, and for the people saying they've been convinced to try and get on Xanax, please don't be so eager. The chances of you getting scripted anywhere near such a dose are very, very low, and even if you could, it's really stupid. ESPECIALLY for people who receive a good effect from it (people who don't seem to could, for one reason or another, not be hitting the receptors normally), the fact that it might be overkill or might make you sleepy is a minor issue.

Tolerance also isn't the concern so much as dependence. And I know they're 2 sides to the same coin but the problem is that the regular use of such a high dose could easily lead to very dangerous and potentially FATAL withdrawals, especially in the people who actually find relief with such a dose. And with such a short half-life, Xanax withdrawals don't take long to come on. So... take the OP's advice and hell, why not feel fearless every day? Just make sure you're the kind of person who enjoys heavy seizures with the possibility of dying every time you somehow get stranded without medication.

BTW, $15 for that much Xanax is a fairly low street price, suggesting that this stuff is probably a cheap product obtained overseas. Benzos are easy to obtain in very high quantities shipped and manufactured in places like India (if you're lucky!), so unlike opiates, stimulants, and other controlled pharmaceuticals sold on the street which are generally diverted from legitimate prescriptions, most benzos sold on the street are NOT from a manufacturer approved for sale in the US/Canada or other developed countries. And the actual potency of these meds can vary widely, from roughly about as potent as the brand name benzos you COULD get a prescription for here, to pills that have been tested to have less than 1/10th the medication that's advertised. Usually it's somewhere in between... lower potency is pretty much expected by anybody buying overseas (these companies sell cheap, so most of them skimp to some degree on the active ingredients), but higher potency just doesn't happen.

Basically, what I'm trying to get at is that while he may have taken 5 Xanax bars (the 2mg Xanax tablets have a very recognizable "bar" shape), considering his source and the price he got it for, the actual dose he took is almost definitely lower and really just impossible to know within even a mediocre degree of accuracy.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Diverted prescriptions. It's far too hard to make benzos and they're just not worth much (relative to heroin, coke, or meth that are worth a fortune and don't require post grad training in chemistry).


Benzos can so easily be ordered from LEGALLY operating places in somewhere like southeast asia (and I've even seen sources shipping from the UK), that diverted prescriptions are actually a relatively minor source of illicit supply. Drugs like Dexedrine, hydrocodone, oxycodone, etc, which are a lot harder to find online without getting scammed (and the legit ones are often ABOVE street prices to begin with) are almost completely obtained from diverted (or sometimes stolen) prescriptions, but the situation is just so different with benzos given the relative ease, low cost, and LOW RISK - the worst you can expect is having customs confiscate the order and you losing a little bit of money, which is uncommon, especially since most suppliers will even guarantee their shipments by sending out the order a 2nd time in the unlikely case it gets nabbed, either for free or a fraction of the price - that you can't really compare them to other controlled drugs, the situation with benzos is just totally unique.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

metallicafan69 said:


> :teeth:noI recommend this dose for the day when you feel as if you need to be fearless, however everyday will obviously lead to a tolerance.
> 
> So... It's around $15 on the street for this much xanax.
> 
> So, I did it once, and whoa la.... I feel a high not known to man, i feel as if I am in heaven. I recommend doing it once at least in your life if you suffer from SA.


I can do 3Mgs at once, but 10 at one time? OMG dude you must have been wasted. My tolerance is pretty high, but don't think I could do 10 without falling on my ***.

BTW only $15 for 10Mgs is pretty cheap.


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

I very much doubt the OP actually had 10mg of Xanax. When you're buying off the street, you have NO IDEA what you're getting. You could have gotten 10mg of Valium or .5mg of Xanax or nothing at all. Unless it's brand-name Xanax with the name and strength imprinted on the tablet which you purchased from a pharmacy with a valid prescription.... you're just guessing what you got.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

sidekick said:


> I very much doubt the OP actually had 10mg of Xanax. When you're buying off the street, you have NO IDEA what you're getting. You could have gotten 10mg of Valium or .5mg of Xanax or nothing at all. Unless it's brand-name Xanax with the name and strength imprinted on the tablet which you purchased from a pharmacy with a valid prescription.... you're just guessing what you got.


That's what I was thinking. I guess if you had a serious habbit and had big time tolerance to Xanax 10Mgs might not knock you for a loop.

All I know is that I have a pretty good tolerance to Xanax and 3 to 4Mgs at one time makes me high as a kite. 10 at one time? Whew, that would seriously kick my *** and I'm a pretty big guy.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

hensley258 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I guess if you had a serious habbit and had big time tolerance to Xanax 10Mgs might not knock you for a loop.
> 
> All I know is that I have a pretty good tolerance to Xanax and 3 to 4Mgs at one time makes me high as a kite. 10 at one time? Whew, that would seriously kick my *** and I'm a pretty big guy.


It's not impossible. I don't really have a benzo tolerance but I took 16mg not too long ago to mild effect. The first time I ever did a benzo at all was 10mg stolen straight from my grandma's prescription bottle with a couple of beers (I was an idiot kid at a large family gathering), and was pretty fine. People didn't really notice much outside of what you'd expect after having a few beers, and I was 18 at the time where it was legal so it's not like I did that in secret.

It wasn't alcohol cross-tolerance either, I don't really drink outside of social gatherings, which even with family is very rare (they're all about a 5-hour drive away). I'm a big guy, ~210lbs right now, but obviously that doesn't account for all of it. I think some of us just react differently than others.

However, if anybody read my really long post (though if I wanted people to, I probably should have made it shorter :lol), I totally agree that it's impossible to tell what dose this guy took, or if it even was Xanax. Even if you get the recognizable Xanax "bar" which always implies a 2mg dose, the source of most street benzos as I discussed makes it nearly impossible to really tell how much of what was in the pill without doing some sort of lab analysis.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Diverted prescriptions. It's far too hard to make benzos and they're just not worth much (relative to heroin, coke, or meth that are worth a fortune and don't require post grad training in chemistry).


I know the exact synthetic pathway needed to create all benzodiazepene via large scale synthesis. All I need is the equiptment and starting materials.


----------



## ANDROID68 (Feb 23, 2012)

metallicafan69 said:


> :teeth:noI recommend this dose for the day when you feel as if you need to be fearless, however everyday will obviously lead to a tolerance.
> 
> So... It's around $15 on the street for this much xanax.
> 
> So, I did it once, and whoa la.... I feel a high not known to man, i feel as if I am in heaven. I recommend doing it once at least in your life if you suffer from SA.


Dude you better not give theese advises to people because..well I took 10mg Xanax, even tho that was the second time I ever tried that ****. Anyway, you're right, it makes you fearles....Fearless enough to start a fight my friend, bunch of other people I do not know, end up in a police station for violent behaviour and wake up in a ****in cell 2 days after. I didn't remember ****. I even thought it was still the day I took them. 3 days later I was still feeling it, along with the bruises and all that stuff so I wouldn't recommend anyone to do it!!!! Pure poison!!!!!!! Valium is much better and much easier to dose


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

fearless dude that sleeps... and barely can move or say something meaningful
maybe in combat where is lotta adrenaline

with insurance that 10 mg cost like 30 cent (€)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

10 mgs is a big dose but definetly not fatal. A dose that big would make most people sleep for a day or so. If you're severely anxious, it may calm you down...but only for a while.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kratom Incense said:


> dang, 10mg of xanax would knock me on my butt. Not a bad price though, lol. It is a narcotic, which automatically makes it a huge sin in the mind of many doctors so if you get addicted, you better have a good doc:teeth


Xanax is not a narcotic but it is a controlled substance. Most Docs don't prescribe it willy-nilly. The pharmacy will make you show your ID when you pick it up.


----------



## ANDROID68 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cletis said:


> 10 mgs is a big dose but definetly not fatal. A dose that big would make most people sleep for a day or so. If you're severely anxious, it may calm you down...but only for a while.


Believe me it sure won't make you sleep like a baby for a day... Atleast if there are people around you. And it can be fatal for them. I almost killed my boyfriend with a knife and I don't remember ****, also I have never in my life been violent, nor even had violent tendencies or diagnose except some mild insomnia.I am maybe boring with my experience but I am just trying to make sure no one will pass through this and listen to this guy wh obviously took some valiums not xanax. don't do it:idea


----------

